# Data from PowerPivot via RSS Feed into Excel



## rockuhawks (Apr 19, 2013)

I am using an RSS feed (.atomsvc) to create a link into PowerPivot from my source data which I believe is being posted from an SQL Server. I have been able to create the link between the feed and the PivotTable, but I need get this information into a regular Excel worksheet without creating a PivotTable, so that I can create IF Statements to determine specific identifers based upon the information provided thru the data feed. Can anyone help with that, or give me a way to feed the .atomsvc updates directly into Excel w/o PowerPivot?


----------



## Jacob Barnett (Apr 19, 2013)

If an excel table is really what you want, have a look at this: DAX Table Queries in Excel | Gobán Saor

The alternative is to create calculated columns in the PowerPivot window which at a basic level are like Excel - e.g. IF() and a lot of excel commands work. This will work out more efficient in the long run but you may have to develop a basic understanding of DAX.

Its probably possible to bring your data in directly but if its more than a few thousand rows then the compression of PowerPivot will be a life saver.


----------

